# My new garden



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

I haven't moved in yet but am over there nearly every other day, doing a bit of gardening and taking wildlife pictures 

In the new wildflower section 
Mint Moth
IMG_9630 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

Hundreds of Hairy Shield bugs
IMG_9633 by jenny clifford, on Flickr
IMG_9663 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

Marmalade Fly (I think)
IMG_9667 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

Brassica Shield bug 
IMG_9659 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

Compost bin one
IMG_9654 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

Compost bin two 
IMG_9653 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

Compost bin three
IMG_9652 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

Various that I don't really know what they are :Shamefullyembarrased
A bee 
IMG_9648 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

Are these baby Water boatmen? They are just a bit bigger than flees in the pond 
IMG_9640 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

A brown Bumble bee 
IMG_9670 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

Something Green  Thick-legged flower beetle?
IMG_9646 by jenny clifford, on Flickr


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I’d say yes, to the baby water boatmen


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Didn't take the camera today.............what could be that different in two days............... Idiot :Shamefullyembarrased

Today the Water boatmen had doubled in size.
There was an ornate shield bug, red and black https://arthropodafotos.de/dbsp.php?lang=eng&sc=0&ta=t_42_hem_het_pen&sci=Eurydema&scisp=ornata

Mayfly nymphs
http://www.uk-wildlife.co.uk/wildlife-photography/

Blue Damsel fly 
https://british-dragonflies.org.uk/species/common-blue-damselfly/

and...........................

A Brown Argus 
https://butterfly-conservation.org/butterflies/brown-argus

Oh Oh Oh I saw the Newt too  He's still there


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Lovely photos, very jealous of your slow worms, but I'm hoping as my garden develops I'll attract either them or some grass snakes.

And yes, that's a male thick legged flower beetle, although I know them as swollen thighed beetle.

I spent some time doing some light weeding this morning & have seen my first mint moth of the year, plus male & female orange tip, various hoverflies & bumblebees. I've bookmarked that site with the shieldbugs on so I can refer to it in the future


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> very jealous of your slow worms,


Two were in the same bin today.....nudge nudge wink wink


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Bring your camera every time! And can we see it as a whole please?


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

lorilu said:


> Bring your camera every time! And can we see it as a whole please?


What the garden?


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

rona said:


> What the garden?


Yes!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

lorilu said:


> Yes!


Blimey........I'll have to do it in sections, there's so much of it.
This is one from the other day
IMG_9525 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

Wildflowers in the foreground, there's the pond near the path at the back of that, then there's a rather neglected (by me) piece of veg garden, some raspberries, gooseberries and Rhubarb, followed by a little orchard and on down to the compost bins, just in front of that fence you can see in the distance if you squint 

That's the interesting half..........I'll have to get a few pics of the rest


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Sectional photographs are great. Oooh rhubarb! I intend to have that in my wild places. I already have the brambles, but it's only raspberry canes. I don't like raspberries though, so I'm taming them down, and will only allow a few. I hope to put blackberries in instead.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

lorilu said:


> Sectional photographs are great. Oooh rhubarb! I intend to have that in my wild places. I already have the brambles, but it's only raspberry canes. I don't like raspberries though, so I'm taming them down, and will only allow a few. I hope to put blackberries in instead.


There's a neighbour near the very bottom who seemed to want to start a veg garden, but seems to have given up and there's a lovely patch of bramble and Stinging nettles that tumble into mine


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

lorilu said:


> Sectional photographs are great. Oooh rhubarb! I intend to have that in my wild places. I already have the brambles, but it's only raspberry canes. I don't like raspberries though, so I'm taming them down, and will only allow a few. I hope to put blackberries in instead.


I'm the opposite & want more raspberries, I can't get enough of them! For the amount of wild brambles in walking distance of my house it's not worth me bothering to grow them in the garden, but I have left an unusual 'cut leaf' one self seeded in my shurbbery, so I'll keep that as it's pretty.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

My neighbor who used to take care of this yard for the previous (elderly) owner, was over here again the other day trying to get me to allow her to mow down all the over growth with her big tractor mower. I again (for the fifth time) politely declined, telling her (again) I want to manage my yard my own way. I did chatter a bit about what I hoped for it and she pointed to some burdock I hadn't mowed down yet and said "well at least you have rhubarb" lol. I managed to hold in my giggle and just said "no that's burdock but I do hope to put in some rhubarb".

I did cut the canes that were sticking out into her yard space, as they'd shot out so long in the past week I realized she would have to duck or get scratched up when she mowed her side.

Later after she left, another neighbor went by with his dog and he stopped and also offered to mow down the bramble patch. Again I politely declined.

I am not capable of hours of yard work at a time, I just do what I can when I feel like it. I'm not going to be rushed or pushed into doing stuff the neighbors think should be done. I am doing it my way. I've got the next 20 years or so to potter in my yard, hopefully.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

The garden in sections. Each section is at least 30ft but most are more.
This is the very bottom, I left it all unmown for no mow May but it's all too much and the other half of this section had far less variety and I also have the wildflowers at the top of the garden.
This bit left unmown and the compost bins housing the slow worms 
IMG_9711 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

The next section which has three smaller apple trees, which was mown last Tuesday
I'm wondering about putting another pond in here 
IMG_9715 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

The next bit has a load of self seeded flowers that will be cleared once flowering is over 
This bit houses all the fruit, Rhubarb, Gooseberries and Raspberries
IMG_9722 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

IMG_9716 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

Above that is the veg plot. At the moment I have planted Butternut, Runner beans, Swede and even cut my first lettuce today 
IMG_9742 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

Above that the pond and Wildflower meadow
The pond never did get finished because I was a bit busy looking after my friend, however, it's full of life 
IMG_9730 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

Then there's the top lawn, just a square of grass, but all the dogs are buried there and my friends ashes joined them. 
IMG_9750 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

The greenhouse area with a little grass and on the othe side of the path a huge water tank that collects water off the garage (which my dad built)
IMG_9755 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

IMG_9756 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

Up to the backdoor is concrete. I'm thinking maybe swimming pool, between the end of the kitchen and the greenhouse,or maybe in the garage  
IMG_9757 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

There's the boring bit alongside the house. You can fit about 6 cars on the drive

The front garden is something to behold this time of year and smothered in bees 
IMG_9758 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

That's it. I don't think I'll get bored or run out of things to do


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Thank you so much @rona I wish I was there roaming around! So lovely and peaceful!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

lorilu said:


> Thank you so much @rona I wish I was there roaming around! So lovely and peaceful!


The best things is, the neighbour next door with the same size of garden running parallel, loves nature too. Means we have a massive space for wildlife


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Stuff that's growing, for my tummy 
Gooseberries
IMG_9725 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

Rasberries 
IMG_9719 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

Butternut
IMG_9727 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

Runner beans that OH's father produced and named after his wife 
IMG_9728 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

Lettuce: I cut one today 
IMG_9729 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

In the greenhouse
Cucumber
IMG_9751 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

Tomatoes 
IMG_9752 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

Peppers
IMG_9753 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

Various. Cuttings for filling gaps in biodiversity. Courgette seeds sown, some more lettuce and a few leek seed too 
IMG_9762 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

Sweet williams
IMG_9763 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

Yet more Butternut...........too many butternut 
IMG_9764 by jenny clifford, on Flickr


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Love the garden @rona! Lots to keep you busy 

Ponds can be addictive ime


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

IMG_9712 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

IMG_9777 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

IMG_9776 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

IMG_9767 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

IMG_9748 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

IMG_9740 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

IMG_9738 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

Took all these while listening to this little stunner
IMG_9761 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

Saw the newt again...............I will get a picture sometime


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Looks amazing, with loads to keep you busy. Hope you still have time to post


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Two Newts yesterday 

I bit too hot for most of the insects, they seemed to be tucked way down the stems


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Well, nearly got him...............he's that dark area in front of the reddish leaf 
IMG_9880 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

Damsel eggs 
IMG_9887 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

IMG_9878 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

IMG_9876 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

My flower meadow
IMG_9873 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

There's the odd Poppy in there too. Blue and white at the moment, pinks will come later


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

No mow May has had the desired effect at the bottom of the garden 
IMG_9891 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

IMG_9892 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

IMG_9897 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

IMG_9901 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

IMG_9895 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

IMG_9898 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

IMG_9931 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

this was by the pond
IMG_9903 by jenny clifford, on Flickr


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

I then sat at the patio table having lunch.
IMG_9909 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

IMG_9923 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

IMG_9920 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

IMG_9913 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

IMG_9912 by jenny clifford, on Flickr


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

In with a Caterpillar 
IMG_0021 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

IMG_0029 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

Out with a little poo 
IMG_0069 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

IMG_0070 by jenny clifford, on Flickr


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

Wow, such an amazing garden. Jealous of your blue tits in the box, I didn't get any this year.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

As it's supposed to rain most of next week, I went over to cut the grass and tidy a little. Took the camera of course 

There were two of these by the pond
IMG_0703 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

Masses of lady birds in various stages
IMG_0706 by jenny clifford, on Flickr:Writing

I was very pleased to see a Meadow brown in the little area I'd left as meadow at the bottom of the garden
IMG_0696 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

The flower meadow at the top of the garden, takes my breath away each time I see it 
It's smothered in bees, both bumble and honey
IMG_0711 by jenny clifford, on Flickr:Woot


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Things are growing. 

New in the pond
IMG_0938 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

Bramley Apples
IMG_0944 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

Eating Apples
IMG_0945 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

Raspberries...........had enough of these, am trying to give them away now 
IMG_0946 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

Butternuts starting to really grow
IMG_0947 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

Swedes. with self set potato
IMG_0948 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

Runner bean flowers
IMG_0964 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

Then into the greenhouse
Tomatoes filling out
IMG_0949 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

Pepper flowers
IMG_0953 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

Cucumbers..........Have already given a few of these away
IMG_0951 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

Best of all.......my Sweet peas have started to flower 
They smell divine!
IMG_0975 by jenny clifford, on Flickr


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

The garden was a buzz yesterday, so much actively.

Loads of butterflies 7 species including several Tortoiseshell, which was my friends favourite  Plus a Silver Y moth in my little meadow 
2021-08-15 001 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

Various other creatures including a toad in the compost heap with my very pregnant slow worm. I think she's about to pop 
2021-08-15 0011 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

Am harvesting quite a bit now. including a few delicious Blackberries from a non tidy neighbours garden. As long as the roots stay his side, I'm happy to reap the rewards 
2021-08-15 0012 by jenny clifford, on Flickr


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

How’s the pond doing?


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Lurcherlad said:


> How's the pond doing?


It's still the same, I haven't touch it yet. I don't want to scare the newt too much, and I feel that the whole thing is still bedding in. Such a good addition to any garden 

The water went cloudy over the summer but it's crystal clear now and the water boatmen are huge. It's been alive with nymphs of all sorts and we've seen a water beetle a few times.


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

Good to hear you've had lots of Tortoiseshell butterflies, I have only had the odd one or two. Only one Red Admiral as well but plenty of Peacocks.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

rona said:


> It's still the same, I haven't touch it yet. I don't want to scare the newt too much, and I feel that the whole thing is still bedding in. Such a good addition to any garden
> 
> The water went cloudy over the summer but it's crystal clear now and the water boatmen are huge. It's been alive with nymphs of all sorts and we've seen a water beetle a few times.


Have you plenty of plants in there? Tall spiky ones for the nymphs to crawl up?

I spotted a nymph in mine when I was thinning out some weed the other week.

Last year at least 2 emerged 



















The wildlife prefer my fish pond … lucky that some of it survives the predation from the fish to emerge.

The fish in turn have survived visits from a grass snake and heron in the past …. the circle of life 

The small birds like to bathe on the shelf of the cascade.

The wildlife pond on the other hand is really only inhabited by some frogs  They don't seem to mind the dreaded duck weed which appeared about 3 years ago and which I can't seem to eradicate.

Thankfully, it hasn't reached the fish pond. I'm careful not to cross contaminate.

Both of mine will need a bit of maintenance to stop the plants taking over.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

I still haven't done anything about plants. Just not been right at the moment to get things done. Haven't even got probate yet, and until then I'm just keeping the place ticking over and reasonably tidy


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

rona said:


> I still haven't done anything about plants. Just not been right at the moment to get things done. Haven't even got probate yet, and until then I'm just keeping the place ticking over and reasonably tidy


Of course, it must be hard while continuing to deal with everything else.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

The pond has a frog  A giant frog from the foot and leg I saw   

There is a wooden arch covered in common ivy. It's in full flower at the moment, feeding the few remaining butterflies and smothered in bees and wasps 

Apparently, according to a neighbour, there's baby hedgehogs too


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

I can now wake up, slip on my garden shoes and stroll for 250 ft down my own garden.
I can hear the Hedgehogs shuffling in the shrubs, frighten the birds out of slumber, smell the ivy flower as I pass and to a certain certain extent, breathe fresh air.

It truly is my garden now


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Put the stealth cam up a couple of night ago

IMAG0007 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

Also saw a rather large one this morning, drinking out of the pond


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

rona said:


> I can now wake up, slip on my garden shoes and stroll for 250 ft down my own garden.
> I can hear the Hedgehogs shuffling in the shrubs, frighten the birds out of slumber, smell the ivy flower as I pass and to a certain certain extent, breathe fresh air.
> 
> It truly is my garden now


250 ft garden ? That's a farm ! :Hilarious


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

kimthecat said:


> 250 ft garden ? That's a farm ! :Hilarious


It's 300ft in total, front to back 
I have thought about getting a lamb in the spring,to help keep the grass down


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

rona said:


> It's 300ft in total, front to back
> I have thought about getting a lamb in the spring,to help keep the grass down


or a goat .


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Should really have two lambs to keep each other company, envy you that, I enjoyed having lambs


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

I hope they didn't end up on anyone's dinner plate.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

kimthecat said:


> I hope they didn't end up on anyone's dinner plate.


What mine? No they grew up and became the village lawn mowers


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

IMAG0011 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

FOX


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

The sounds of birds is so loud......Blackbirds and a large group of Sparrows mainly making the din, but there are Robins, Gold finches, Chaffinch, Collared doves, masses of Blue tits, Starlings and I,m sure, loads I haven't seen yet


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

My Newts have babies 

IMG_3596 (2) by jenny clifford, on Flickr

At least 3...........ignore the Water boatmen on the surface


----------

